# First thyroid attack in months



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

At 4:00 AM I had my first thyroid attack in months. Woke up hot, heart pounding, and felt like crap. I actually threw up and then it was over.
Does anyone else with hashi's get physically ill and throw up?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I've never actually thrown up before, are you totally sure it was your thyroid and not something else? Usually, I'm not nauseous but my neck and throat feel swollen and I have the racing heart and sweating.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

jenny v said:


> I've never actually thrown up before, are you totally sure it was your thyroid and not something else? Usually, I'm not nauseous but my neck and throat feel swollen and I have the racing heart and sweating.


Who knows. I just had a stomach bug last week (going both directions,,,) but thought I was over it and then I had the episode last night. And it was clearly a thyroid attack. About a year ago when I was flipping between hyper/hypo I would have an attack and sometimes throw up. 
I just hate it and wondered if anyone else suffers with this.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I've thrown up twice when nothing else was going on BUT thyroid issues. It was in the fall when I was a mess. Nausea often went along with the worst spells for me and it doesn't take too much some times to push me over into vomit territory, so maybe I'm sensitive, but yes. Happened to me. Sorry it happened to you. Hope it's just an odd blip with the season's changing and you're body is adjusting.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

surge said:


> I've thrown up twice when nothing else was going on BUT thyroid issues. It was in the fall when I was a mess. Nausea often went along with the worst spells for me and it doesn't take too much some times to push me over into vomit territory, so maybe I'm sensitive, but yes. Happened to me. Sorry it happened to you. Hope it's just an odd blip with the season's changing and you're body is adjusting.


Well at least I know I am not alone,,,Sorry you suffer too. I too am very sensitive and gluten intolerant as well. I was also a pukey kid growing up so go figure. :sad0049:


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

sjmjuly - its normal with hashis! just keep on keeping on with your diet and supplements. Antibodies were just having a party in your thyroid. Sorry you felt ill! But hope you are doing well with your Armour rx.


----------



## Sazco (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry I had a really bad week or two myself adjusting to being on meds for the first time. I hope it does not last long for you.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Got these regularly a couple of years ago, pre-diagnosis. My body would wake up in a sweat, I'd be nauseated, pulse racing, anxiety, spaced out, the whole nine yards. (No throwing up, though.) It was as if somebody dumped about 20 espressos into my system. After being on medication and having it titrated upwards these attacks got fewer and fewer over the following months. Hang in there, it will get better!

hugs6


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

That stinks! Sorry that you're going through that. I've had all symptoms but actually throwing up. Usually water helps me in the middle of the night.
Hope it doesn't last long.


----------

